# Costume help!! Of Course lol



## newnewyork (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok well I am not sure yet but I think Ive narrowed down my costume to 4 ideas, all game inspired. I am a girl so of course all of my costume ideas will be girly, and slightly sexed up. 

My ideas are board game inspired. #1 - Twister. White clothes, paint some dots, glue a needle and Im set. #2 - Candyland. Pink/Bright colored clothes. Big lollipops, candy everywhere (possibly take a look at the game and draw some inspiration from the actual board). #3 - Operation. Fairly classic. Includes more drawing and painting of body parts, somehow incorporating tweezers. #4 - Female version of the Monopoly Man. seems to be the most popular amongst my friends. Im leaning towards this one, but the problem is once I have it on I dont know what would make me recognizable. I would do a black dress with a white vest and a black tie and jacket. I would get a monocle and a cane. I want to find a way to incorporate the moustache but since Im doing a female version I dont want a moustache. But it makes the character! Also I want to incorporate the orange/yellow do not go to jail, pass go collect 200, something like that cards but I dont know how.

Any suggestions, ideas, improvements on any of the costumes would be appreciated. Or any other ideas of course!  Thanks

emily


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

I think the Operation game is a good one.
Tie the tweezers around your neck and a LED nose...
You got a winner


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

If you're thinking of going for the Monopoly character, why not wear a black top hat with a ribbon round the rim, and tucked under the ribbon you could have a giant "Get Out Of Jail Free" card (think The Mad Hatter from Alice in Wonderland style)!  

Ooh, and your pockets could be stuffed with monopoly money from the game, and you could even give out "business" cards that are made to look like Chance/Community chest cards! I really like your idea, I think it will go down really well if you decide to do it


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing about the business card idea you could make them up to say get out of jail free and just pass them out to people. I think they all sound like great ideas though.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I like the Monopoly Man option and Magickbean's ideas to go with it. Last year I had a guest come as a Pez dispenser and she walked around giving out mini packs of Pez from a bag that she had decorated with the Pez logo. You could make a bag with the Monopoly logo and give Monopoly money and Get Out of Jail Free cards out to everyone.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah, what Bean and Rikki said!!! That sounds like a great, really _original_ idea for a costume.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Well , as another idea you could do one of the characters from Clue (in the UK where I come from it's called Cluedo). 

Dress all in Red - for Miss Scarlett. Carry either a Revolver, Dagger, Lead Piping, Rope, Spanner or Candlestick. Then you could carry a book to signify the library, a cue to signify the billiard room , a kitchen utensil for the kitchen etc .. etc


----------

